# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Không xem được MiTV trên 02 XDA Atom

## thambt029

em mới cài phần mềm mitv của vtc
đăng ký down load hẳn hoi
đăng nhập ok nhưng không xem được tivi hay video ckip
xem tivi thì load 1 lúc rồi màn hình chả thấy j (thấy mỗi danh sách kênh)
vào xem clip thi cú ấn "play" mãi mà không đước (
không biếtocon o2 atom này thế nào?
có cài thêm phần mềm j nữa không vậy?
mong các bác giúp đỡ em ! (em dùng win 5.0 ạ)

----------


## vietglobal

mitv đòi hỏi trình player phiên bản 9.0 trở lên, phiên bản trong o2 xda atom thấp hơn nên có thể dẫn tới như trên

----------


## Vibe89

vậy bây giờ em phải cài player 9.0 như thế nào ạ?
bác giúp em với ạ
thanks alot

----------

